# Labor Day Sale SUREFOOT, Copper Mtn



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

SUREFOOT at copper mountain is having our annual labor day sale starting Friday 3/3 - Monday 3/6, 9am - 6pm. Save up to 70% off Ski Boots and Accessories. Our Keystone, Breckenridge, and Vail locations will also be having the same sale.

Thanks and let's start asking for lots of snow this winter!!!

Jeremiah Hughes
Manager 
SUREFOOT Copper Mountain
970 968 1728
[email protected]
SUREFOOT.COM


----------

